# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ζαλαδες-ατονια-κοπωση-κακοδιαθεσια

## plat

Γεια σε ολους!
Ολα αρχισαν τον ιουνιου οπου ενα πρωινο εκει που καθομουν μου ηρθε ταση λιποθυμιας αρχισα να φρικαρω οτι θα λιποθυμισω αλλα τελικα καταφερα και ηρεμησα και ολα επανηλθαν στα ¨φυσιολογικα¨. Μετα απο το συμβαν για πολυ καιρο με ειχε πιασει φογια οτι θα μπορει να λιποθυμισω ανα πασα στιγμη και γενικα το παραμικρο που αρχισα να νιωθω με επιανε φοβια και αρχιζα να μουδιαζω ολολκηρος και να νιωθω οτι θα λιποθυμισω. Ταυτοχρονα αρχισα να εχω και το εξης προβλημα, οταν κοιμομουν το μεσημερι ξυπναγα αποτομα μεχρι που τα πρωτα λεπτα δεν θυμομουν τι εκανα σε συνδιασμο με τρομερη ζαλαδα και μουδιασμα-αισθημα λιποθυμιας. Αυτα κρατησαν περιπου 2 μηνες μεχρι που εφυγα για διακοπες και τα πραγαμτα καπως ειχαν καλυτερεψει αλλα δεν ειχε περασει. Οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες αρχισε παλι αυτο το αισθημα ζαλαδας αλλα οχι μουδιασματοσ γιατι πλεον ειχα καταλαβει οτι αυτο ηταν φοβια και οσο το φοβομουν τοσο πιο πολυ ερχοταν. Περιμενα μηπως και περασουν οι ζαλαδες και η ατονια αλλα τιποτα, ετσι αποφασισα να παω σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο μηπως και βρεθει κατι. ο γιατρος μου εδωσε καποια βοτανα κλπ για καποια ψιλοπροβληματια που ειχε βρει. Τα πραγματα στην αρχη δεν εφτιαχναν και ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω μηπως εχω κανενα σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας. εκανα καποιες εξετασεις αιμτος και ολα ηταν μια χαρα. σιγα σιγα ολα αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν οι ζαλαδες και η ατονια περναγαν. Αφου ημουν οκ για περιπου ενα μηνα αρχισαν παλι τα ιδια συμπτωματα δλδ ζαλαδες(σαν ιλιγγος),ατονια, διαθεση για υπνο συνεχεια και γενικη κουραση, και γενικα ενιωθα οτι χανω το κεφαλι-μυαλο μου ορισμενες στιγμες. Αυτο το πραγμα κραταει για 1-2 βδομαδες(γενικα νιωθω αρκετα καλυτερα οταν ειμαι εξω με φιλους η κανω βολτες η οταν ειμαι σε ωραια τοπια) μου περναει και ειμαι καλα για 1 μηνα και μετα παλι με ξαναπιανει! Γενικα αυτο το θεμα με εχει κουρσει παααρα πολυ(γιατι μου χαλαει ολη την ορεξη και διαθεση) και δεν ξερω τι να κανω....μηπως πρεπει να παω σε κανενα ψυχολογο? 
Σας ευχαριστω
(και συγγνωμη για το τεραστιο ποστ)

----------


## white_rabbit

Γεια σου φίλε/η plat! Η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις είναι γνώριμη και είναι τα συμπτώματα αγχώδους διαταραχής. Κατ\' αρχάς μη φοβάσαι για οργανικά προβλήματα. Αντιθέτως, ψυχολογικά κάτι υποβόσκει. Νομίζω μια καλή ενδοσκόπηση θα σε βοηθούσε. Δες ποια είναι τα πράγματα που σε κάνουν να μην αισθάνεσαι όμορφα, σκέψου πως θα ήθελες να είναι η ζωή σου. Όταν απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα θα έχεις βρει τη λύση στο πρόβλημα. Αν δεν αισθάνεσαι αρκετά δυνατός/η να το κάνεις μόνος σου, δοκίμασε να επισκεφτείς κάποιον \"ειδικό\". Προσοχή μόνο στην εξάρτηση από αυτό το άτομο. Σημασία έχει να βρεις τον τρόπο που θα απελευθερωθείς από τα δεσμά σου, όχι να αντικαταστήσεις τα δεσμά!

Και κάτι ακόμα. Πρέπει να σταματήσεις να αγχώνεσαι με το γεγονός ότι τα συμπτώματα δεν περνούν. Αλλιώς έχουμε φαύλη κατάσταση, καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω! Προσπέρασέ τα. Και κάνε μια βόλτα στα διάφορα posts τριγύρω, θα δεις ότι δεν είσαι καθόλου μόνος σου σε αυτό! 

Ένας ομοιοπαθής!

----------


## mariakiou

Μάλλον από το άχγος σου είναι αφού νοιώθεις καλύτερα όταν είσαι με κόσμο και περνάς καλά αλλά τι εξετάσεις αίματος έκανες? Εκανες για θυροειδή? Ο αιματοκρίτης σου και ο Σίδηρός του πως είναι? Μήπως έχεις κάποια έλλειψη βιταμινών? Η πίεσή σου πως είναι? Αν δεν τα έχεις ψάξει αυτά κοίτα τα για να είσαι σίγουρος. Δεν είναι σοβαρά προβλήματα μπορούν να σου προκαλέσουν τα συμπτώματα που λες. Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τον white_rabbit. Αν δεν έχεις λεφτά για κάποιον ειδικό πήγαινε στα εξωτερικά ιατρεία στο Αιγινήτειο. Εχουν εξαιρετικούς γιατρούς και πληρώνεις μόνο ένα μικρό εισιτήριο για να τους δεις.

----------


## NikosD.

plat,
ταλαιπωρείσαι από μια κατάσταση άγχους. Για να ακριβολογώ, ταλαιπωρείσαι από μια υπερδοσολογία άγχους (συγκριτικά με την απειλή) σε μια δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. 
Για να μπορέσεις να πας παρακάτω, 
χρειάζεται να έρθεις σε βαθιά επαφή με τον εαυτό σου, είτε με τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου, είτε όπως αλλιώς. Με άλλα λόγια, μιλώ για δουλειά όχι (μόνο) με το σύμπτωμα αλλά ολιστική.
Η ομοιοπαθητική θεραπεία καθώς και οι χημικές θεραπείες (φάρμακα) δεν έχουν τη δύναμη να επιδράσουν στο σύστημα σκέψης σου, στην προσωπικότητα σου. Βοηθούν τον οργανισμό, σου δίνουν μια καλή ώθηση, αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο. Για το λόγο αυτό, βλέπεις τα συμπτώματα να διανύουν περιόδους έξαρσης και ύφεσης.

Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## GIORGOS296

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ , ΦΙΛΕ ΠΛΑΤ ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩς ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ , ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑΝΕΙ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ .

----------


## strimon

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ plato
ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΕΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΤΛ ΟΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΩ
ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ .ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΦΟΒΑΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ .
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΙΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΜΕΝΑ.
ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## mpempa

και γω φοβαμαι να καθομαι μονη θελω συνεχεια να μιλαω με καποιον και να με καθησυχαζει.αλλα δεν μπορω να πρηζω ολο το κοσμο με τους φοβους μου.το χειροτερο ειναι η κοπωση οτι θες να βγεις εξω και να κανεις πραγματα αλλα νιωθεις πτωμα.

----------


## Dalia

Κι εγώ τα ίδια mpempa.Θέλω να με καθησυχάζουν όποτε δεν είμαι καλά,να μιλάω με κάποιον να ξεχνιέμαι.Εχω μεγάλη ανασφάλεια.Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι εύκολο αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## mpempa

γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο?εγω μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι δεν εχω καποιον να με καθησυχασει με πιανει τρελο αγχος...το ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να στηριζομαστε συνεχως στους αλλους αλλα καποιες φορες ειναι απαραιτητο.

----------


## Dalia

Εννοώ δεν είναι εύκολο να έχεις συνέχεια κάποιον να σε καθησυχάζει.Και να υπάρχουν κάποιοι κουράζονται κάποια στιγμή.Και είναι λογικό βέβαια.Πόσο να αντέξουν κι αυτοί?

----------


## tinalost73

Γεια σας.Και εγώ τον ίδιο φόβο έχω με σας κορίτσια Δεν μπορώ να μένω μόνη μου φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι κακό ή θα λιποθυμήσω ή ανακοπή ή εγκεφαλικό ή άλλες τέτοιες βλακείες.Προσπαθώ να είμαι με κάποιον μεχρι να έρθειό αντρας μου αλλά δεν βρίσκω πάντα κάποια φίλη ή την αδερφή μου.Έτσι μένω μόνη μου έχοντας συνεχώς ταχυκαρδία από τον φόβο μου και έχοντας πάντα ανοιχτή την πόρτα αν πάθω κάτι να με βρουν.Δραματική κατάσταση σας καταλαβαλ΄΄ινω απολύτως

----------


## Dalia

Ωχ κατάλαβα..Πολύ δύσκολα..Εγώ δεν μένω μόνη με τίποτα.Δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω.

----------


## tinalost73

Πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να το ξεπεράσουμε,το οφείλουμε στον εαυτό μας Πολλές φορές νευριάζω με μένα και σκέφτομαι πόσο έχω αλλάξει.Μ άρεσε πολύ η μοναξιά την έβρισκα να ήμουν μόνη να έβλεπα τηλεόραση ξαπλωμένη και να έκανα ότι ήθελα.Τώρα μόνο με τη σκάψη αγχώνομαι...

----------


## mpempa

παιδια εγω τι να πω που σπουδαζω σε αλλη πολη και αναγκαστηκα μενω μονη μου?να πρηξω τη φιλη να κοιμομαστε μαζι λες και ειμαι μωρο?η να φερνω συνεχως τους γονεις μου που τους εχω πρηξει με τους φοβους μου?δεν μπορ ουτε μισο λεπτο μονη.

----------


## Dalia

Δεν γίνεται να πεις στη φίλη σου να συγκατοικίσετε?Είναι και η φίλη σου από άλλο μέρος ή είναι από την πόλη αυτή που σπουδάζετε?

----------


## mpempa

απο αλλο μερος ειναι και αυτη αλλα πως να πρηζω την κοπελα στα καλα καθουμενα ντρεπομαι.το πολθ πολθ να της λεω να ερχεται πιο πολυ σπιτι μου η εγω στο δικο της.κατι τετοιο....

----------


## tinalost73

Μπέμα μου και εγώ νιώθω πολύ άσχημα κάθε φορά που λέω σε κάποιον να έρχεται σπίτι να μου κάνει παρέα.Έχω αποφασίσει όμως να το ξεπεράσω και ότι γίνει.Βαρέθηκα πια να ζω με φόβο μην λιποθυμήσω ,μην πάθω αυτό μην πάθω εκείνο.Είναι πολύ άσχημο για μένα την ίδια να φοβάμαι συνεχώς για όλα και να μην νιώθω ίχνος δύναμης μέσα μου.Νομόζω ότι και εσύ πρέπει να δώσεις μια μούτζα στα μέχρι τώρα και να αρχίσεις ένασ νέο αγώνα για πάρτη σου.Μην φοβάσαι δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα απλά στην τελική μας δουλεύει ο ιδιος μασ ο εαυτός,το μυαλό μας μας παίζει παιχνίδια.Πάρε τα πάνω σου ,πες στον εαυτό σου ότι αξίζεις να ζεις και θα κάνεις τα πάντα και ότι γίνει.Το χρωστάμε στους εαυτούς μας..

----------


## mpempa

αυτο εχω αποφασισει να κανω αλλα εχουν μπερδευτει τα αισθηματα μου.δηλαδη αν νιωθω πχ ενα πονοκεφαλο η ατονια η ενα πονακι σκεφτομαι τωρα αυτο ειναι σωματικο η ψυχολογικο?και αυτο με αγχωνει πολυ.δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω τα αισθηματα μου και το αγχος το κανει χειροτερο ολο αυτο

----------


## tinalost73

Εκείνη τη στιγμή σκέψου ότι δεν είναι τίποτα σωματικό αλλά καθαρά από το άγχος σου.Ξέρω είανι δύσκολο όμως όσο του δίνεις σημασία τόσο αυτό μεγαλώνει.Κάνε κάτι άλλο αλλά δραστικό και σκέψου ότι ποναλάκια έχουμε καθημερινά όλοι οι άνθρώποι.Και εμείς πριν αποκτήσουμε το πρόβλημα αυτό είχαμε ποναλάκια ατονίες ταχυκαρδίες αλλά τότε δεν δίναμε σημασία και περνούσαν.Ετσι θα περάσουν όλα όταν δεν τους δίνουμε αξία.Εγώ κάθε μέρα έχω και από κάτι ,ένα πονο ,ή τάση λιποθυμίας.Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ μην λιποθυμήσω.Συνεχώς το έχω στο μυαλό μου και νίωθω ότι μέχει στοιχιώσει η σκέψη αυτή

----------


## mpempa

και σε μενα απο λιποθυμια ξεκινησε το προβλημα.λιποθυμησα στο τρενο και απο τοτε ολο σκεφτομουν μηπως λιποθυμησω δεν εβγαινα εξω για να μη ζαλιστω και η κλεισουρα μου εκανε παρα πολυ κακο.μεχρι προσφατα που συνειδητοποιησα πως δεν εχω κατι σωματικο αλλα ψυχολογικο(αγχωδη διαταραχη) και μου το επιβεβαιωσε και η γιατρος.εχω αποφασισει να βγαινω συνεχεια και να μιλαω με κοσμο αλλα πως μπορω να καταπολεμησω τη βαρεμαρα και τη φοβο που με πιανει πριν βγω?οταν βγαινω με φιλους νιωθω τελεια.με πειραξε το μεσα πολυ

----------


## tinalost73

Kαι εγώ αγχώδη διαταραχή έχω.Γιατί λιποθύμησες τότε στο τρένο?Από τότε δεν φοβάσαι μην σου ξανασυμβεί?Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρω τρόπονα μην το σκέφτομαι συνεχώς.Οτρόπος που μπορείς να το καταπολεμήσεις αφού έξω είσαι καλά είαναι να μην μένεις μέσα να κλαις την μοίρα σου να πηγαίνεις βόλτε ςμε φίλουςεκδρομές και τέτοια.Και θέλω να σου πω κάτι γιατί και εγώ υπήρξα φοιτήτρια,Τα φοιτητικά χρόνια είανι ατα πιο ωραία και αυτά θα είναι που θα θυμάσαι όταν μεγαλώσεις κι αλλο.Ζήσε τις στιγμές γιατί μετά που θα γίνεις τελείως καλά θα μετανοίωνεις που αφησες να χθούν έτσι οι φοιτητικές σου στιγμές.ʼπό σχέσεις πως πας?Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο στη φάση που είσι να έκανες μια σχέση με ένα αγόρι,έτσι δεν θα φοβόσουν και στο σπίτι μόνη.......

----------


## mpempa

θελω να κανω σχεση βασικα να βρω τη κοινωνικοτητα μου που την εχασα λογω του προβληματος αυτου.ισως λιποθυμησα επειδη μου επεσε η πιεση λογω ορθοστασιας και δεν ειχα φαει και τιποτα ολη μερα.ετσι μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος αφου οι εξετασεις μου ηταν τελειες.η ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ηταν απο το αγχος αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν ημουν αγχωμενη.τεσπα τωρα προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι πως και να λιποθυμησω τι εγινε?το πολυ να με μαζεψουν απο κατω.εγω το οτι ιδρωνω θελω να καταπολεμησω και την ταση για εμετο που μου ερχεται καποιες φορες.η ταση για εμετο με κανει να μη θελω να βγω.

----------


## strimon

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΠΑ \"ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΕΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΕΚΟΨΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΟΧΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΕ .ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ Η ΣΦΗΞΗΜΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ Η ΛΥΠΟΘΗΜΕΙΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ (ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΔΕΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΕΙΠΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ Η ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ Η ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ.ΚΟΥΡΑΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΘΑ ΣΤΡΩΣΗ

----------


## nightwisher

pedes k go ta idia symptomata exoo..giati den antalasume msn na milame k metaksy mas thane kalytera pistevo gia olus mas n leme ta provlhmata mas... to email mu eine [email protected] opoio s thelei as me kanei add...kalo kyragiioo

----------

